# what's that?



## Patrice (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, 
this morning, I have moved a bunch of fissiden fonteanus I got last summer. Hidden in it, I have found a strange moss that was growing. I have never seen that kind of plant and maybe someone here can help me find it's ID

unfortunatly I only have a small steam of it. here is some picture:


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like some kind of liverwort to me. There are some many different varieties it may be hard to find out specifically which. Or maybe someone with a little more expertise in that area will be able to tell you.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow if that is a liverwort it is freakin awesome!

If its a moss its freakin awesome!

Grow it out and see what you can get out of it...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't see the pic.


----------



## Patrice (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll grow it and see what it look like. I'll post new picture later to show you the progress


----------

